# I hope to be able to help SCMR!!



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I signed up to pull and transport!! So I hope I can be of help to any fluff in need!! And looking forward to it. 

Being in Augusta, I am pretty much 2- 2 1/2 hours from a bunch of major cities. Savannah, Atlanta, Greenville, SC, Columbia, SC. Charolette, NC. So I hope it can come in handy for anyone here that helps do transport/pulls for SCMR or any rescue organization for that matter!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

:chili:Congrats,flufs in need..need you.
I hope to be doing that when we get moved.
Good on you!!!!!!:aktion033:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

That is wonderful news!!! How kind of you to take on such a big job - Hunter and I are rooting for your first case and we can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you Laura, we really need the help.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

The fluffies thank you from the bottom of their hearts.

I can't even count how many we've lost because we couldn't get them out in time. 

So bless your heart for stepping up. It means the world to rescue.

LBB: Oh, Deb, cut the corn. It's time for a chili dance :chili:
Way to go Girlfriend!! I can "see" wonderful things happening!!B)


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Cool! I just signed up last week as well!! I am excited to help a fuzzy in need!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

missiek said:


> Cool! I just signed up last week as well!! I am excited to help a fuzzy in need!!


Thank you, Kelly


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Yay! You'll get a lot of satisfaction from this. You might also find it's addictive and the next thing you know, you've signed up with another, then another...


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

That is awesome!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Yah!!!!!  xxoxoxox


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats! and thank you! I'm sure the fluffs appreciate having another hero.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you so very much Laura and Kelly, because what you are doing is really huge. We can't let even one little one slip through the cracks, and with your help, more can be, and will be saved.. Again, thank you...


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Well ladies, I got to talk with Debbie today and she is wonderful. So it is official I am a puller/transporter!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome Laura, Lets go save the babies!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

TY Cindy!! BTW my Dad is from Melbourne. He lives in Indian Harbor Beach now. My Grandma (she passed in 1999) still has a house on Osage Ave. Ahh the memories I have a little kid there!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Congrats Laura! I saw your message on SCMR! I bet you are like me and just itching to get started!


----------

